
Show HN: A website to help support NYC restaurtants impacted by Covid-19 - rileyt
https://saverestaurants.nyc/
======
rileyt
I built a website that makes it easy for New Yorkers to find their favorite
restaurants and see how they can support them.

If you live in NYC, please consider supporting restaurants. If you are unable
to support financially, please help by adding restaurants or sharing the link.

<3

️

